# continous AF cramps from before transfer



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I am of course on the dreaded two week wait! However Idont think it will be a BFP me for because i have had those AF cramps since the day before the transfer - you know the type taht you get on the day AF arrives? For me once the cramps come accompanied by gassy movements in those regions its game over.

Same happened on my fresh cycle in September - I bleed 4 days before OTd. This time hoever I am taking gestone as well as crinone gel amongst many other drugs incudling some which are supposed to be anti cramping ones. They didnt work. I am 3dp5dt(FET)
Happens in non ivf cycles too.

So my question is anybody else have this and get a bfp - or find a reason why it happened and fixed the problem for next time around.

Also for others cramping with BFP's can you describe the cramps- I am always convinced that when people say AF cramps the mean AF like cramps and not actual AF cramps if you know what I mean.

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi hun
Im coming towards the end of my 2ww, and like you i had cramps before transfer. And when they did transfer they even noticed some blood, so i thought i was over before it even begun. Well i was wrong, my OTD is Monday 5th but have done an early test and BFP! 
Also i have been having cramps the whole way through my 2ww, still have them and yes they are like AF cramps (for me anyway)
Good Luck hun xxx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Michelle

Thanks for getting back!!!  Its very hard to be positive when the cramps are constant . I had a little spotting on the day of transfer freaked me out a bit. 

Congrats on a bfp ! Hope you have a healthy 9 months!

Boggler


----------

